# Statutory Declaration for Self Employment



## bulbul (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

We have applied for the 189 skilled VISA but our CO has asked us for the Employment Letter from TCS. I understand in this forum there are experiences of people who are unable to get employment letter from TCS. I want to know about the experiences and also like to know what was the alternate approach taken by you all...I discussed with my manager also they also don't want to provide the employment letter.

I have thought of providing a statutory declaration by me stating my days of employment with TCS. Can someone please review the suggest if something needs to be corrected in this before I give it to the CO ? Also can someone suggest if this will work out with the CO for accepting my VISA ? I really need quick response on the same , so please help.


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

bulbul said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We have applied for the 189 skilled VISA but our CO has asked us for the Employment Letter from TCS. I understand in this forum there are experiences of people who are unable to get employment letter from TCS. I want to know about the experiences and also like to know what was the alternate approach taken by you all...I discussed with my manager also they also don't want to provide the employment letter.
> 
> I have thought of providing a statutory declaration by me stating my days of employment with TCS. Can someone please review the suggest if something needs to be corrected in this before I give it to the CO ? Also can someone suggest if this will work out with the CO for accepting my VISA ? I really need quick response on the same , so please help.


Hi,

This is a common problem faced by employees of major Indian MNCs . Generally people ask for employment letters in the name of bank accounts / education , to avoid the hurdle of fighting with HRs.

Statutory declaration is one alternative to providing employment letters , provided we have all proofs to support the employment. However it depends on the receiving authority if it can be a self declaration or declaration provided by manager/colleague.

ACS mo more accepts self declarations and Iam not sure of DIBP. 

What did you give for ACS assessment? The same would suffice for visa as well.

Form16s and equivalent Australia tax documents would be additional supporting docs . If you have already provided them , just mentioning in the declaration would help . 

As per the declaration-- If it is me , i would cut short on the repeating information and do the following changes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) XXX (passport number ppp) residing at YYY .... 

2) I have been working with ZZZ from <start_date> on a full time basis of 40 hours per week and currently deputed to Australia.

3) ZZZ provided a letter with details of my employee id and designation . They however declined to provide a detailed letter as <provide brief reason why they are not able provide>. I am attaching a copy of the mail ZZZ HR sent me.

4) Iam also attaching the following documents to further support my employment with ZZZ

a) Joining letter 
b) Promotion letters and yearly salary increment letters
c) Deputation letter to Australia
d) Payslips (both overseas and Australia)
e) Bank statements to prove my salary credit from ZZZ
f) Tax documents (both overseas and Australia)
g) Statutory declaration from my work colleague with details of my employment and , roles and responsibilities 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Best Regards,


----------



## bulbul (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks so much Nextgoal...I will follow the format suggested by you...


----------

